# Excelsior College - How Many Here Taking or Took Paramedic to RN



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2011)

So how many of you out there are in or have taken the program or even flunked out or just gave up after starting?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2011)

Poll added to better see results.


----------



## FireEmt85 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Go to community college instead.*

Beware of Excelsior College, yes it's legit but just make sure you know what you're getting yourself into before going that route.

For example you will only be able to work in certain states upon completion, and need to work for something like 1-2years before you can transfer to another states RN program. Plus it's way more expensive than traditional RN programs they will charge you for any and everything that they can :excl: 

Be careful because your career is not a :rofl: matter.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually cost wise if you don't factor in any grants you might be eligible for in regular college it is actually not more expensive.  You save money on commute.  Also don't pay for the various organizations study guides thats where it gets real pricey. 

Also a large majority of the states accept it.  

I already know most like to attack the school but I would like to see honest replies to the poll and individuals actual experiences.  If we get some honest first hand responses those considering it can make a fact based decision rather than one based on gossip.


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 17, 2011)

FireEmt85 said:


> Beware of Excelsior College, yes it's legit but just make sure you know what you're getting yourself into before going that route.
> 
> For example you will only be able to work in certain states upon completion, and need to work for something like 1-2years before you can transfer to another states RN program. Plus it's way more expensive than traditional RN programs they will charge you for any and everything that they can :excl:
> 
> Be careful because your career is not a :rofl: matter.



This. 

I'm actually finishing up the Excelsior RN with a transfer to my BSN via UT. Make sure it's cleared with your state and if you wish to go further than the two year, make sure those credits will transfer up.

Although it's more expensive than traditional schools, I've actually found it to be an affordable Bridge program for a couple of reasons.

It allowed me much more freedom when managing my time. This is important for alot of medics as our schedules sometimes aren't real friendly with a regular school schedule or can be interrupted by having to work emergencies. The caveat to this is, you must be a seriously motivated individual to finish the program. There is no hand holding.

You'll still spend money on extra learning materials, but I haven't spent as much on extra materials as I've had to with traditional schooling. The online materials available to you through the program are pretty comprehensive (albeit dry).

It is definately not for everyone. It takes alot of self discipline and self motivation and you have to be geared towards this kind of learning style. I've found it works for me as I prefer to study/learn on my own and then just take the tests.

I would not recommend the program to anyone with limited experience in the healthcare field. There's so much to learn that if you haven't been exposed to alot of the concepts and terminology, the Excelsior program will take you much longer than a traditional school. You're better off going to a traditional school where you have better access to mentors and advice.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 17, 2011)

My partner finished in less than 2 years and is now working in an er at a trauma center. It ended up being free for her due to our employers tuition reimbursement. The most common suggestion she hands out is to take the practice practical prior to the real one.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 17, 2011)

epipusher said:


> My partner finished in less than 2 years and is now working in an er at a trauma center. It ended up being free for her due to our employers tuition reimbursement. The most common suggestion she hands out is to take the practice practical prior to the real one.



Any chance you can get her to post about her experiences with them?


----------



## epipusher (Sep 18, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Any chance you can get her to post about her experiences with them?



She left to go full time as an RN. I can only pass on what I know as an observer. I have yet to bump into her to see how it is going. I know she was nervous considering her experience was from pre-hospital ems only, whereas, other new RN's had many hours of clinical time.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2011)

epipusher said:


> She left to go full time as an RN. I can only pass on what I know as an observer. I have yet to bump into her to see how it is going. I know she was nervous considering her experience was from pre-hospital ems only, whereas, other new RN's had many hours of clinical time.



Well thanks for the info.  

I have met several RN's that did the Paramedic to RN and they really seem to be some of the best ER nurses.  In many hospita;s they seem favored to be hired for ER positions.  Seem to not be as good on the floor.  Wonder if it's because the Paramedic education focused on the immediate care and they just have not developed into long care nurses?


----------

